# He's Here!



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Well Silver has arrived! He seems to have settled in well, I put all of his new clothes on him, took him for a walk around the farm, let him wander around in the indoor for a while and gave him a good grooming. He's such a sweetie! I walked him around outside in the huge windstorm we were having and he only got a little quick. When I let him loose in the indoor he just followed me for the most part. I love him so much! 

Some things that I have learned about him so far:
1) He has never looked at himself in a mirror before and he thinks they are absolutely fascinating. 
2) He hates the light on my phone when I take pictures, and will give me the cold shoulder if I use it. 
3) He's scared of clippers, the sound make him start shaking.
4) He LOVES to be brushed 
5) He eats REALLY SLOW 
6) He's very lovey on cross ties, in the ring etc. but in his stall he's very stand offish 

Pictures from today!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Handsome dude!
Seems like he is just looking around, taking it all in.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

So handsome!
Looks like a great mellow guy!
Fabulous clothing choice!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Congrats, he looks like a ham! I can see him savoring every bite of his feed, very nice boy.


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow! He looks a lot like my boy!


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Got on Silly today! He was not a fan of the big wooden mounting block hehe, but he was fabulous once I got on! We walked and trotted around for like a 1/2 hour and he was really good! I'm really happy considering the last barn he was at, he was at for 10 years and only left a couple times, mostly did home shows. He's such a good boy!

Ready for our ride


----------



## newbierider (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so happy for you, enjoy!


----------

